# Pictures of my parrots :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

These are my feathered babies 

The Goffins name is Yoshi , the Hyacinth is Stella and the 
Rose Breasted Galah is Rosi , of course and the Catalina is Baby.
These guys needs lots of one on one time with me or my husband.
They require that and plenty of fresh fruit , veggies and nuts plus their usual pellets. These guys have been left in a will because obviously they will out live the both of us. They are all young and they can have a life span up to and can exceed 60-70 years if taken care of properly.
They are more then just birds , they are friends for life .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How did you get a hold of a Hyacinth!? Magnificant birds, all them! Nice clip job on the Blue&Golds wings too. 
For years I had a yellow front but I gave her to friends who had a cockatoo who was feather picking horribly. Soon as the amazon got there she quit.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*birdy pictures*

More pictures of the feathered children


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> How did you get a hold of a Hyacinth!? Magnificant birds, all them! Nice clip job on the Blue&Golds wings too.
> For years I had a yellow front but I gave her to friends who had a cockatoo who was feather picking horribly. Soon as the amazon got there she quit.


I was blessed to be able to get this young little girl.
I was left a inheritance and I always dreamed of one day adopting one ..
But I found her and lets just say it was fate 
I love her so much , she is just like a child. Loves to be held , snuggled , kissed and carried around , lol. A regular 2 year old child , lolol
My Galah was given to me because the owner didnt have enough time for all her birds , and she was plucking very badly. I tool her in and in about a months time my Goffins and her hooked up lets say , lolol.
They absolutely love each other , lol. And she has for the most part stopped plucking. Her previous owner took very good care of them , but life happens and she just didnt have the proper time anymore , so she did the right thing.
She can always come by and visit her.....she is so happy that Rosi is happy and healthy now , but it tears her up everytime she sees her .

My Catalina I bought , but kind of got out of a not so good environment.
I was looking for a certain perch for Stella and I just walked through the bird section and there he was , all three months of him , lolol.

He came home unexpectedly and needed hand feeding twice daily.
So , I was up to my ears with Macaws ,lol.
Stella was almost a year old , so she was just off her formula thank goodness !

Yoshi was six months when I got him , and he was on pellets already. 
He is a comedian and a love bug , but he only loves me , lolol.
He will bite my husband if I am holding him and he tries to take him , its so funny , lolol. But TOOs are like that . He is like my son


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty birds!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow Laura talk about beautiful. You would crack up if you seen me around big birds..i'm scared to death of them..I run run run if they come near me hehe. I wish I weren't though because I'd so love to have a couple birds, they are so breathtaking to look at.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> How did you get a hold of a Hyacinth!? Magnificant birds, all them! Nice clip job on the Blue&Golds wings too.
> For years I had a yellow front but I gave her to friends who had a cockatoo who was feather picking horribly. Soon as the amazon got there she quit.


Oh , thank you about the clip job  Baby is a Catalina 
I let my Goffins wings grow when I got him. He doesnt go out unless its in the outside cage. He can fly around the second floor and he has a blast with Rosi.
They both do flybys every morning when we have our breakfast , lolol
Rosi always tries to get into my hubbys coffee , lol.
Yoshi just loves to do his "crazy bird" in the AM , he flys around zig zagging and then lands on his cage and does his bouncing with his wings open and crown up making silly noises , lolol Like " Im bad , Im bad , thats right "
That is our morning ritual after everyone is fed , the birds come out , exercise and get their baths...
I also have trained Yoshi for free flight. He comes when called and lands on my arm. We have done this in separate rooms so he knows how to find me and will fly straight down to me as well. Thats a pretty tought thing for a bird to do , fly straight down to us , so we have accomplished alot with our training so far. I doubt I would ever take him outside , because of predators , but Im almost certain he would come back to me. Its a great training tool to teach your bird God forbid they do get out a window or open door.
Im also training my Macaws 

Yeah , Im a bird brain too , lolol. And proud of it


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous birds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Wow Laura talk about beautiful. You would crack up if you seen me around big birds..i'm scared to death of them..I run run run if they come near me hehe. I wish I weren't though because I'd so love to have a couple birds, they are so breathtaking to look at.


Aww , they would never hurt you  You should start out with something small , like a hand tame parakeet  The ones in my pictures I bred and trained , then I sell them. Im not breeding anymore right now. Im actually looking to downsize the keets. I have a ton of stuff ofr them , two very loarge cages and breeding cages as well. My favorite breeding females either died or were killed by the new cat we have , who is getting del cawed if he wants to live here.
Anyways , my heart isnt in it anymore because of my females being gone.
I still have young babies , most of them are spangled keets.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They are absolutely adorably cute lol..i have cats and they are hunters so there is no way i would be able to get a bird aslong as they are here because i know without a doubt they'd kill em but someday if i ever could i'd love to get a little bird maybe a parakeet or a cockatiel (sp). Have you ever been bit by any of the big ones?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What beautiful creatures! I would love a bird ... in fact I'm hoping to buy one once I get a job (soon, I hope!) What breed would you suggest? I'm willing to do the work, but I would want one bird (if they're okay alone) that would bond with me. You know what, I think I'll just look into rescuing one.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course ,but it was something I did . It wasn't hard , just a "hey,wake up, 
I warned you not to do that" kinda bite. I should have seen the signs..
They ever bit me out of anger . But when you have birds and you interact with them , its not have you been bit , it's how many times have you been bitten , lol.

Yes , budgies , cockatiels , better yet , Lineolated Parakeets are awesome little birds , very sweet birds when tamed properly. Most good breeders take the time to tame and socialize ther babies before selling them. I would HY recommend one of those for someone who wants a small bird with lots of personality.
They aren't noisy either . And they can learn a few words too !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't mind noise, I would just want a bird that is very friendly and could bond with me like goats and dogs do :laugh: 

Can you tell I'm a bit of an animal fanatic?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WHF, definitely a Linnie ,they are awesome !
And it's best to have a single bird when hypos start out training them.
If you have two or more , they become interested in each other and find out they really don't need you , lolol.

When they find out all good things come from you , food , activity , companionship , they make great friends 

Look into rescue ! There are tons of birds who unfortunely end up there because their owners really didn't research any before they bought their bird and then they dump them. Unfortunately most of them have really big behavioral issues because of it. Just make sure you aren't taking home something you aren't prepared to handle.
Be very careful when doing rescue ! But you can find very ,very nice birds there. I recommend going on bird forums and checking out their fore sale or for adoptions section. You can find some awesome birds there. Some birds owners get divorced and neither of them can or want to take the bird . But they were cared for very well.
It's hit or miss but that's where I would recommend you look first.
PLEASE don't look on Craig's List , there are too many scams , way too many !!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell ya what. Narlie the Yellow Front would go cat or puppy hunting in the days before goats.
One day with a new pup she climbed off her cage & bit the pup tail who was sprawled out sleeping. Funniest thing I ever saw.
Nobody messed with that bird. Nobody would handle her but me. She would cuddle & even take naps with me.
She never pooped either.
One time I was crying with her on my shoulder. She gently scooped up tears.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is funny nancy d , lolol
My hubby had a Blue Front and she was a holy terror !
She would go after the cat like she was a hawk !! 
No one could handle that bird at all , she was just a maniac.
One day a friend was visiting and Jingle Bells took to him instantly , it was like love at first sight. They all said Bye Bye Jingles ,lolol
And she lived happily every after with her "new found love" 

When I was a kid and lived in Queens , my family had a yellow nape thatr had a tremendous vocabulary and made every sound he would here , from video games , phone , the toilet , microwave , you get the idea...well , my next door neighbor , God bless his soul , called the cops because he thought he heard me yelling "help , help" !!
So , New Yawks finest come down our narrow alleyway to the backyard and there I was sunbathing at concrete beach !!
I was in a suit , but I was so mortified , lolol I grabbed a towel and kinda asked "what the he** are you guys doing here !!
They told me as they were looking in the windows with their flashlights...our bird Mickey , was looking out at them and 
yelled "shutup , what are you doing" !! I thought I was going to bust a gut laughing , lolol They didnt think it was funny and it took a while for me to try to convince them it was the bird yelling for help.
My Mother came home and freaked there were cops in the yard with me and asked what happened ! Mickey decided to yell for help one more time , lolol... The cops just walked back up the alleyway and left.

I guess we watched too many cop shows or something that he had picked up yelling "help" and they mimic your voice , lolol

Too funny , lol That birds vocabulary was so impressive !


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Your birds are so lovely

I have an indian ringneck, two parakeets (we call them budgies) and 5 cockatiels


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgouse birds, love them, they look content!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> That is funny nancy d , lolol
> My hubby had a Blue Front and she was a holy terror !
> She would go after the cat like she was a hawk !!
> No one could handle that bird at all , she was just a maniac.
> ...


I would of heehawwed with ya lol..


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I had big birds forever!! when i lived in town-I gave them away when I moved to the farm-I had 3 cockatoos-Now I would love to have a little parrolette! they are so funny!
Your birds are beautiful!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG! I am so in love with your birds, Laura! 

I've always been a bird lover, and have had parakeets and cockatiels in the past. 
They are such fun to be around...and your gang is beautiful!

A woman in my old neighborhood, who was a single mom, had an African Grey and three small children.
We never knew if it was the kids or the bird screaming...Mommmm, Mommmmm, Mommmm! :lol:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe beautiful birds. I love birds. - I do know how personal birds can be. We had a little brainy parakeet that talked so much. He said all sorts of sentences and practiced at saying it with body language too. Birds are very personal and sure do communicate well.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

My dog was so depressed when the bird died.. she loved that bird like a little pet. She was a german shorthair/springer spaniel.. bird hunting dog. But this was her special little buddy.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They're so beautiful! I've ALWAYS wanted a parrot or cockatiel!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a beautiful flock! I'll have to post photos of my crew too. I love having parrots, they really are amazing company. 

I'm jealous of your blue girl. I've wanted one forever. My problem is that I don't like keeping macaws as singles, so I'd need to get TWO more macaws. And you know when you already have two macaws how much MORE work two more would be! lol

I love my boy macaws but if I ever get 2 more they are going to be ladies. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Dayna  Yes , two more macaws are alot more work 
for sure !!
My Catalina wasnt a planned buy , he was more of a , "I feel sorry for him in such a small cage" kinda buy , lol.
And that was only a week after I had my Hy !!

They are alot of fun , alot of work and of course Macaws will be 
Macaws , but I couldnt picture my life without them 

Did you know your Macaws were male before you bought them ?
Ive always wanted a Greenwing . I was planning on getting one but I got a phone call that a young Hy was available and we went to meet her and you know how that goes , lol.

She was sexed already. My Catalina I had sexed after I bought him , it didnt matter to me though.

I have seen they breed these two together , but I really don't like the end result , IMO. It would be a long wait if I ever wanted to breed them and Im sure thats not going to happen , lol.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, I got Darwin and he'd been sexed. Then a friend was breeding scarlets and I told him if he got a DNA male I'd want one and that's how Franklin came to live with us. I'm not interested in breeding macaws (too much darned work and stress about where they go to).

I had a third macaw. Stewie. 3 macaws didn't work. Too much fighting and Stewie was overly attached to me and would try to kill every other member of the family. I sent him to my friend in Oregon and he now has a boyfriend named Patrick and they are very happy together. I get photos of him all the time. Rehoming Stewie was as hard as giving up a child. I cried for weeks. I still tear up thinking about him. I love him so much.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love all these pretty photos! 


Here are my indoor birdies...I have 5 Budgies, 2 Tiels and a pair of zebra finches...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty birds NyGoatMom 
Parakeets really cute , lol. Are they all hand tame ?
Tiels are so pretty , I used to breed them years and years ago...
I see you have Finches with the meets , how cool they get along !!!
I would love to have added a few Finches to my flock , lol.
My luck there would be war of some kind , lol

Thanks for sharing 
I'm sure there are more of us bird lovers out there 
One of my Macws just told me to "knock it off" , lol


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, amazing collection of birds I love birds, but have only one a European starling that I rehabbed,he imprinted on me so it was a done deal. This was in my early days as a rehabber when I sometimes let my emotions get the better of me. He's 8 years old now and going strong he has one bad eye as well but he's fun, he says his name, bird birdan,pretty bird,kisses,pretty schmitty,come here,it smells in here and also does a cat call whistle and various other tunes and noises he's actually kind of amazing for a starling. But he's not much to look at, certainly can't hold a candle to your beautiful babies,that rose breasted is to dye for!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Trickyroo~ No the budgies are not hand tamed but the tiels are. The Cinnamon pied tiel (Sonny) is starting to talk now...he says "Hi Sonny!" and tries to say "What Cha Doin?"....he also mimics the budgies screeching....ugh 
The finches are now in their own cage since I found they are sooo hyper all day that it escalated the budgies screeching....lol.....They are fun little birds and I really enjoy them all....the challenge is I heat with wood, so I have them in my bedroom with an electric heater plugged into a thermo regulated outlet so the temp stays the same....it's great until I work an overnight and need to sleep the next day


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hear ya , we use the wood stove too. They sell heated perches , not sure if you know abut them.
You can also use a heating pad and put it close to one side of the cage , this way they can move closer or move away. Just make sure they cant reach it to chew on it , we both know how much they all like to chew ,lol
The heated perches work great though , they are a good investment .
Works great in the cold weather and the hot when the air conditioning is on..they might use less electric then the heater , not sure though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , I can totally relate to re homing and missing them.
When my ex and I divorced , he took the birds because I wasn't sure where I was going to go . They needed a stable home and I t was better off that he took them , but I still miss them so much. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of them and wonder how they are doing. Amazons have that affect on us I guess


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info.....I was told that they needed to be kept in an area that didn't fluctuate much...that it wasn't the temp, per say, but the amount it differs they can't handle....like a 10 degree drop at night or something? What do you think?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

As long as its gradual , they should be fine. Tiels are more delicate though , so be careful with them. 
Not sure about the Finches though because I never had them.
My Macaws and Cockatoos handle the drop at night perfectly.
The parakeets are tough birds , so they should be fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I worry so I'll probably always have some back up heater plugged in somewhere.....lol.....my light company loves me I tell ya...especially during chick hatching season with all the bators and heat lamps I use...lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well i cant seem to upload from my phone, which is all i use, but i have a muloccan cockatoo Micah. I have a severe macaw, Ozzy and a blue and gold macaw Auna, but I can't get a good pic of the macaws, they're always dancing or when they're not I forget to get pics, lol.
I have sun Conures too.

I don't have full mustang anymore, I sold the stud, but I have his daughter who is half mustang half quarter horse, but she is so big and has such a pretty head you'd never think she was half Mustang. She aborted a filly on Thanksgiving day, but she is still huge and keeps getting bigger, and I have not seen her cycle at all yet, she is so aggressive toward the stud I think shes actually still pregnant, maybe she was carrying twins and passed one? I'll try to figure out this pic thing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> These are my feathered babies
> 
> The Goffins name is Yoshi , the Hyacinth is Stella and the
> Rose Breasted Galah is Rosi , of course and the Catalina is Baby.
> ...


I am so, so, SO ENVIOUS of your hyacinth. I have wanted one for over 10 years. She is absolutely gorgeous! What did you pay for her?
I used to have Rosellas and goffin cockatoos but my husband's freaking bloodhound killed my goffin! So mad at that dog!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I was blessed to be able to get this young little girl.
> I was left a inheritance and I always dreamed of one day adopting one ..
> But I found her and lets just say it was fate
> I love her so much , she is just like a child. Loves to be held , snuggled , kissed and carried around , lol. A regular 2 year old child , lolol
> ...


Oh never mind on the price of Stella, I didn't see that you inherited her kind of. I was just curious because they are normally 10K birds.

My goffin was of my breeding pair, but he was so tame. He talked and would fly to you on command, dance, whistle and just a ball to have around. My husband taught him how to open his beer for him *sigh*. But that stupid dog jumped up and grabbed him in January. R.I.P Gizmo.

My muloccan cockatoo Micah talks, sings, whistles, dances like a nut case, and is such a cuddle bug!
He loves to wrapped up in a blanket and rocked to sleep. He's so funny.

My severe macaw is a Meany, he tells Micah to shut up all the time. They have there arguments, lol.

And my blue and gold macaw Auna, I hand fed from 5 weeks old. She is such a sweet heart. She had a bad vocabulary however.... I had her since I was 15 and, well, later on down the road, me and my boyfriend would fight sometimes.... so she may or may not have learned to say " F*** y** josh!" " shut the f*** up!" and "screw you" the B word and a couple other things. It was bad, every time she saw him she would say/yell those at him.....

What can I say, I was young, I was with my boyfriend since I was about 17 until I was 24 so there was plenty of ups and downs. BUT I'm not a young idiot anymore and I realize you cannot have animals in that kind of environment. Auna eventually stopped saying those things for the most part after he wasn't around anymore. 
Every now and then she'll say something but won't yell it. She has picked up a lot more words since he isn't around.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the descriptions and stories of your birds , lolo
So sorry about the loss of your Goffin . I don't know how I would handle it if that happened to my Yoshi ! I just love that bird to pieces 
He is my little soul mate . I cuddle him every morning and he loves it , lol. He's a one woman bird though , he will bite my husband if he reaches for him , lol

Your Severe must be gorgeous ! I wanted one for a long time but I was told they can be nasty at times so I went from them to a cockatoo.
So happy I did too . 

Although my Hyacinth is surely the cuddliest birds , each one of mine has a unique quality the others dont posess. So spending time with each one is alot of fun.

I also wanted a Blue and Gold for the longest time ! I also liked to have a Blue Throated at one time. But I heard that those can get nasty at the age of two. You hear so many things ,but I think a lot of the behaviors that label certain birds are because of mishandling by humans .

I always admired the big Cockatoos like the Umbrellas and Mullacans.
But I didn't think I could properly care for one , so I admire them from afar . Cockatoos are the most comical IMO , lol. I couldn't live without my Yoshi boy  

We know how easily parrots can pick up words and sounds.
But what isn't explained to people when they purchase a a parrot that all birds don't talk. Some don't pick up anything but maybe a hello or just sounds. My girlfriends Grey doesnt say a word , no sounds either.
Very sweet and friendly cuddly bird , but he would rather be a good listener . People sometimes forget they are birds not recorders , lol

My Macaws have a TV in their room along with a radio , lol
They are asking for a play station for Christmas  lol

Your 1/2 mustang must be stunning . 

I can understand your bird picking up bad language . My husband would yell at the Macaws when they were being Macaws and they picked up a few choice words because of it .
But what's funny is if say Stella gets loud , Baby will tell her to " shut the "bleep" up" , lol. And they do that back an forth with each other.
Then they both learned the word " wow" from me ( obviously ) and 
they wow each other all day , lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

As promised, here is my 1/2 mustang girl. Her momma is a huge reg AQHA red dun, and her daddy is a full mustang off BLM land. Her name is Visalia. She was born on mothers day


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow is just about all I can say , lolol
She is stunning !!!! Geez look at the girth on her !
How many hands ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

A whopping almost 16 hh. She's a HUGE girl, so is her momma. I'll post her and her baby in a bit.
Hehe, she's a fatty, that's what 40 acres of pasture gets them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is Visalia's mom, Star, I dont have any pics of the dad though, he was a sorrel though, his name around here was Starvin' Marvin. He was skin and bones when we got him from BLM land, but his papered name was Cheif Red Feather

The bottom pic is Visalia and her filly Foxy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is one of my fat girls Trinity. She is APHA. and wide as can be!
My pasture can turn any horse into a lumbering fat roll! lol
Only flaw is she has a bit of a sway back because she foaled the first time as a almost 2 year old, they rode her after the baby. Funked up her back a bit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I didnt realize that the pic i posted of my Vi was after the neighbor girl cut her thick gorgeous tail off! She thought she was grooming them and chopped her tail to hock hight! It still hasnt fully grown back!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all very pretty animals  I wonder where she got her height from because QH arent usually that tall and neither are Mustangs that i know of anyway , lol But she sure is gorgeous ! All your horses are


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

QH's have a lot of thouroughbred in them actually, I assumed she was throw back! haha,
Her mom is 15.4 HH and her dad was 15.1 HH.
She did get a LOT of pasture, hay, grain and supplements as a foal until she was 3. So she grew a lot.


----------

